# Leash laws



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Sometimes guilty people will make the biggest fuss.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Yes those who protest too much often are the worst offenders. Your original post and your reply are both spot on.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

I find most people on Nextdoor to be total a**es. I had to stop myself from going on it because I got too angry by the rude or idiotic people.


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

Paul said I should not use my real name on Nextdoor. I need to get on that. Our neighborhood has a of dogs. In fact, I can’t think of any neighbor without a dog or two. There are over 10,000 people living here according to the Orlando census so imagine how many dogs that is. A few months ago, I saw people posting photos of those who don’t pick up after their dogs. I find that kind of public shaming horrifying even though leaving your dog’s mess is also bad. I reported the incident and the OP PM over a nice racist rant. I guess my name is a dead giveaway. Zooeysmom you are right about Nextdoor. I just use it to sell stuff quickly like my TiVo and junk in storage. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

People are PMing me telling horror stories. One PMed me about how their child was bitten by a pitbull. Another women visited the hospital after falling from getting chased by an aggressive dog. She was trying to protect her toy sized dog. 

The best response was this [emoji13]










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

((((((Hugs)))))))))), gf <3


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

I got this PM. The person is a complete psycho and messaged a woman who had her daughter bitten by a pitbull. She messaged me to tell me this. 









Back on the main post it looks like they are going on to meet up at 7pm

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

WOW! If those two meet it could make the TV news LOL! Scary scene!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Well that is all just awful and in a state with a stand your ground law, very scary indeed. My only social media are FB (which I am on infrequently and only joined because I had to to get some of the info on AKC rally nationals in 2014) and PF. Call me old fashioned, but I don't care for my neighborhood gossip being served up 24/7. My mom has an Instagram account because my cousin and nieces are on it, but since they both also have email and text routinely I don't and it will stay that way.


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

That escalated so fast between the two dudes! I'm glad the aggression didn't get targeted at me in the end. I also don't have my personal facebook account anymore. There is way too much negativity on FB in general. I only have FB act for Lucky and I mostly befriend happy dog lovers. Every time I scroll through it, I see cute animal videos that make me smile. 

I think Nextdoor is generally a good platform. It helped me tremendously during power outages and hurricane season. Every now and then you have your psychotic neighbor but it kinda reminds you to be nice to everyone because you never know who lives close by.


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

Ugh its that entitlement that gets me, so many people think its all about them and what they want. There are dog parks and taxes paid for some of them just so people would not break the law. Laws are made to protect. I m very law abiding, I think my parents instilled that into us when we were very young, if the door to a store says exit, I look for one that says enter. LOL Same thing is true with politics today. So many illegals, breaking the laws of our country and so many standing for them thats its ok to break the law. I don't think it ever is ok, but I haven't ben in their shoes either. In those cases we need to change the law. Meanwhile the law is what makes us responsible be it dog park or whatever.


----------

